# I've been neglecting live music in my town



## starthrower

I'm going to remedy this situation soon with some great upcoming chamber music concerts. If you live in upstate New York this may be of interest.

http://www.syracusefriendsofchambermusic.org/sfcm-sched.htm


----------



## Vaneyes

Kalichstein Laredo Robinson Trio...dyn-o-mite!


----------



## starthrower

Yeah, that'll be great to hear them. I'm looking forward to the wind quintet too!


----------



## Ukko

Jaime Laredo is an admirable professional musician.


----------



## Sid James

starthrower said:


> I'm going to remedy this situation soon with some great upcoming chamber music concerts. If you live in upstate New York this may be of interest...


Good on you. That's partly why I go to concerts here. Support music right here. Think global, act local.



> ...
> http://www.syracusefriendsofchambermusic.org/sfcm-sched.htm


Some great stuff there. Was fortunate to hear Beethoven's mighty _Archduke_ trio here last year. Another one I discovered quite late in the piece. Never too late!

Also Prokofiev's sting quartet #2, I love it. Some think it's Soviet agitprop, which may be true (eg. nice folkish tunes for the workers, that stuff), but even though I've not heard it in ages, some of it's tunes still stick in my mind. So I don't agree it's a purely "B Grade" work. It's just a great piece, and such a contrast to the more spikily modernist first SQ of his (which is also great!)...


----------



## Lunasong

Do you find it odd that 3/6 of these chamber groups have named themselves after things you see in the sky?
Orion, Jupiter, Borealis...

Leon Bates performed _Rhapsody in Blue_ with an ad-hoc student orchestra which included my son last summer. He was outstanding and the students enjoyed working with him.


----------



## Vaneyes

Some recent news re Laredo & Robinson...

http://www.cleveland.com/musicdance/index.ssf/2011/11/violinist_jaime_laredo_and_cel.html


----------



## Crudblud

I was recently put on to the fairly decent concert season available at our City Hall by a friend. Most of the concerts are £15, we have no real local orchestra, but we get touring orchestras from all over Europe playing here, it seems. Just goes to show how poorly publicised this stuff is; every time I go past the City Hall there are huge posters for Michael Buble, Sting, Frankie Boyle etc. but there's no outward advertising for the Hallé playing Beethoven's Violin Concerto and Dvorak's 7th.


----------



## Ukko

Vaneyes said:


> Some recent news re Laredo & Robinson...
> 
> http://www.cleveland.com/musicdance/index.ssf/2011/11/violinist_jaime_laredo_and_cel.html


Thanks for the link.


----------



## Lunasong

I very much hope you will be able to attend concert #6 with Borealis Wind Quintet and Leon Bates on Mar 24, and write a short review. If I lived in the area, I'd be there. 

Your middle school must have an outstanding performance venue to host these fine acts.


----------

